# Sonokinetic Releases Indie



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 14, 2019)

Many people assume that Sonokinetic’s signature sound is grand and statuesque, as we fill our recording space with many talented players and layer phrases together in our bespoke Kontakt engines. However, sometimes it’s great to dial things down for a more personal feel, and that’s just what we’ve done with Indie. The style of these intimate ensemble phrases take their lead from modern TV drama, boutique film and independent video games with a naked and personal sound.

Recording smaller versions of our string, woodwind and brass ensembles just wasn’t enough this time around, so we’ve also supplemented them with a huge selection of melodic percussion phrases. For the first time ever, string quartet phrases have been included, perfect for layering with the other ensembles to bring the focus back to your compositions. The overall emphasis here is on the lightest of touches, from delicate violin duos and solo clarinet to harp glissandi and gently played mallets.

In fact, the melodic percussion deserves a special mention as we made sure to catch all the subtlety and wonder of these instruments, including the seldom-sampled concert cimbalom, a dulcimer-like instrument with a unique sound. The dreamy melodic textures we composed for Indie were delicately played by our performers in the same space as the other ensembles. Marimba, xylophone, glockenspiel, vibraphone, crotales, upright piano, celesta and concert harp bring an intense personal feel to the whole collection.

We felt that the Indie recordings were well suited to the playback engine which we originally debuted with ‘Noir’, our jazz-drenched section library. That means that the 12 preset keys each hold a single performance. Mapping phrases like this makes it easy to combine melodies and harmonies and hear real-time performances intertwine with one another.

The randomize feature also makes a welcome return, which conjures twelve complimentary phrases with every press. There’s also the option to randomize per orchestral section, either string quartet, string ensemble, woodwinds, brass quintet or melodic percussion.

Producing Indie was an experience like no other and we hope that when you hear it, you’ll feel the same way too.

Indie is compatible with the free Kontakt Player version 5.8.1 or later and is also NKS ready for use with Komplete Kontrol.

Indie is available at the introductory price of €199,90 for the next 10 days, after which the price will rise to €249,90

More details can be found at https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/indie


----------



## Montisquirrel (Mar 14, 2019)

C'mon, let us hear it.


----------



## rottoy (Mar 14, 2019)

Montisquirrel said:


> C'mon, let us hear it.


It might be my synesthesia acting up, but I can hear it perfectly fine. It sounds orange.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 14, 2019)

You can hear it if you load it in VE Pro 7.


----------



## dzilizzi (Mar 14, 2019)

rottoy said:


> It might be my synesthesia acting up, but I can hear it perfectly fine. It sounds orange.


With a little green thrown in....


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 14, 2019)

Indie is with new mic config?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 14, 2019)

Indie was recorded at the Zlin concert hall, so it has the same mic positions as the other orchestral libraries


----------



## Kurosawa (Mar 14, 2019)

I can't wait to hear what incredible library you have created again!


----------



## Pietro (Mar 14, 2019)

This one is sooo good!

- Piotr


----------



## Phillip Dixon (Mar 14, 2019)

do you guys use this stuff .. l can't get my head round it...I cant think of anything more
uninspirational , than trying to write a piece based around a pre.written phrase ..or putting in to a well concieved idea....
weres the fun and satisfaction in that..


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 14, 2019)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Indie was recorded at the Zlin concert hall, so it has the same mic positions as the other orchestral libraries


And just FYI, the Altiverb IR of Zlin was released recently, which is great for anyone wanting to blend Sonokinetic libraries with other stuff.


----------



## Kurosawa (Mar 15, 2019)

Phillip Dixon said:


> do you guys use this stuff .. l can't get my head round it...I cant think of anything more
> uninspirational , than trying to write a piece based around a pre.written phrase ..or putting in to a well concieved idea....
> weres the fun and satisfaction in that..


I like to use certain phrases by keeping them in the background, supplementing my main material to add a little pinch of extra realism. This works incredibly well with for example Sonokinetic's 'Minimal' which has phrases with an amazing simplicity. So if you put them in context with multi sample libraries and your own recordings, you can create something really believable.


----------



## markleake (Mar 15, 2019)

Kurosawa said:


> So if you put them in context with multi sample libraries and your own recordings, you can create something really believable.



I second this... they are very useful even for just the simple phrases, if you find the more complex stuff too restrictive. (Personally I don't find them restrictive though, I just think they take time to learn, similar to other sample libraries). They really add a lot of realism which you just can't achieve with samples.

Looking forward to this new release. This seems like it will be quite different from previous SK phrase libraries.


----------



## Circe (Mar 15, 2019)

Meanwhile.... Any video ? THANKS.


----------



## ChristianM (Mar 15, 2019)

@Sonokinetic 
for me, I would like that the woodwinds are not lonely in your catalog ... I feel that this libraie would like to be accompanied by woodwinds solos, brass, strings ...
No?


----------



## Kurosawa (Mar 15, 2019)

I remember Sonokinetic mentioning their intention to release a multi sampled string library this year.

Edit: Here you go: https://vi-control.net/community/th...-woodwinds-released.51239/page-4#post-4326594


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 16, 2019)

GAS on total hold for another 12 days …..


----------



## X-Bassist (Mar 20, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> GAS on total hold for another 12 days …..



Umm, Your gas has never been on hold.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Mar 21, 2019)

We’ll need a few more days to bring “Indie” to you. It’ll be available on April 2nd at 16h CET


----------



## stfciu (Mar 21, 2019)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> We’ll need a few more days to bring “Indie” to you. It’ll be available on April 2nd at 16h CET



Great photo. Can't wait for the release. Good the delay is on 2nd not 1st of April. That could bring some concern


----------



## fiestared (Mar 23, 2019)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> We’ll need a few more days to bring “Indie” to you. It’ll be available on April 2nd at 16h CET


No demo, nothing, come on Sonokinetic, give your fans something to wait with until the "due date"(of this new baby)


----------



## Henning (Mar 24, 2019)

Pietro said:


> This one is sooo good!
> 
> - Piotr


Yep, it is absolutely lovely.


----------



## reutunes (Mar 29, 2019)

I just finished putting the videos together for this. One word "Gorgeous"!


----------



## stfciu (Mar 29, 2019)

reutunes said:


> I just finished putting the videos together for this. One word "Gorgeous"!



Is this new kind of torment? Please, I can't stand it anymore.


----------



## Kurosawa (Mar 29, 2019)

reutunes said:


> I just finished putting the videos together for this. One word "Gorgeous"!


The expectations are constantly rising!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 29, 2019)

I love this forum. Today is Friday and we'll all be able to BUY it on Tuesday.

But damned if I don't feel the same way. Show us the walkthrough!!!!


----------



## woafmann (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm chomping at the bit! Been checking the web daily for any sign of a snippet to hear.


----------



## woafmann (Mar 29, 2019)

Looks like this is where Indie's product page will be...No content yet though...Just a landing page:

https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/indie/


----------



## StillLife (Mar 30, 2019)

Promising name! Very curious.
I do not own any of Sonokinetic libraries, but I have used phrase libraries back in the day (maybe for non-orchestral instruments) and I remember liking hem a lot for inspiration, to lay a foundation.
What have you Sonokinetic users to say to a potential new user like me?


----------



## GtrString (Mar 31, 2019)

This looks very promising, but I cant find it on the website. Did the library came out the 28th?

Edit, oh I see its April 2nd on FB. Looking forward to hear this, may be just the ticket! I love the tone of Sonokinetic samples. Just hope its not too locked up in patterns and such.


----------



## Henning (Mar 31, 2019)

StillLife said:


> Promising name! Very curious.
> I do not own any of Sonokinetic libraries, but I have used phrase libraries back in the day (maybe for non-orchestral instruments) and I remember liking hem a lot for inspiration, to lay a foundation.
> What have you Sonokinetic users to say to a potential new user like me?


Being a beta tester and demo composer for Sonokinetic for quite a few years they still never fail to surprise and impress me with every new lib they come up with. Piotr Musial's orchestrations and the pristine recordings are always a joy to listen to. I can only suggest you check out Reuben's great thorough walkthroughs on their website to get a feel for the wealth of possibilities these libs provide. In regards to Indie I can only say I absolutely love it, it is really so very good.


----------



## reutunes (Mar 31, 2019)

Sorry for getting everyone excited but if it's any consolation, it's only 48 hours until you can hear Indie. I'll shut up now.


----------



## woafmann (Mar 31, 2019)

StillLife said:


> Promising name! Very curious.
> I do not own any of Sonokinetic libraries, but I have used phrase libraries back in the day (maybe for non-orchestral instruments) and I remember liking hem a lot for inspiration, to lay a foundation.
> What have you Sonokinetic users to say to a potential new user like me?



I've licensed all of their phrase-based libs (except Tutti and Vivace) as well as much of their other offerings. You can do a lot of tweaking to make the phrase libs come to life. Harmonic shifts, delayed starts per section and of course combining them to create a lot of diversity. All of their samples are recorded in the same concert hall, so they all blend together excellently. If your'e an Altiverb user, then you can get the same hall reverb for your other libs.

The libraries work fantastically for creating beds and base layers in which to build upon. A little can go a long way and I do like that the phrases give me a lot of inspiration. They are beautifully scripted and sound gorgeous to my ears.

I highly recommend them. Depending on what style you're after, I know a lot of folks like "Minimal" since it's not obtrusive and can nestle down in the mix nicely. I like "Sotto" for the same reason. "Largo" is magical to me and I like the pomp from "Cappricio" moreso than "Maximo". Grosso is lovely and different from the rest because of the 12/8 timing.

They all have something to offer and I'd recommend pouring over all of the videos on each of their product pages.


----------



## Joe Maron (Mar 31, 2019)

reutunes said:


> Sorry for getting everyone excited but if it's any consolation, it's only 48 hours until you can hear Indie. I'll shut up now.



Not helping


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 1, 2019)

Credit card is ready!


----------



## GtrString (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## woafmann (Apr 1, 2019)

Ugh...The anticipation is killing me! Can't we see even a teensy-weensy little video clip or sound bite? Anything?


----------



## stfciu (Apr 1, 2019)

We made it. 2nd April it is. I am in really Indie mood today


----------



## Robo Rivard (Apr 1, 2019)

stfciu said:


> We made it. 2nd April it is. I am in really Indie mood today


We are still yesterday here in Quebec.


----------



## Joe Maron (Apr 2, 2019)

It's already today here...


----------



## styledelk (Apr 2, 2019)

We're in now, now.


----------



## Kurosawa (Apr 2, 2019)

They wrote that they will release it at 16h CET today. So just 1 hour and 20 minutes now until release!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 2, 2019)

Many people assume that Sonokinetic’s signature sound is grand and statuesque, as we fill our recording space with many talented players and layer phrases together in our bespoke Kontakt engines. However, sometimes it’s great to dial things down for a more personal feel, and that’s just what we’ve done with Indie. The style of these intimate ensemble phrases take their lead from modern TV drama, boutique film and independent video games with a naked and personal sound.

Recording smaller versions of our string, woodwind and brass ensembles just wasn’t enough this time around, so we’ve also supplemented them with a huge selection of melodic percussion phrases. For the first time ever, string quartet phrases have been included, perfect for layering with the other ensembles to bring the focus back to your compositions. The overall emphasis here is on the lightest of touches, from delicate violin duos and solo clarinet to harp glissandi and gently played mallets.

In fact, the melodic percussion deserves a special mention as we made sure to catch all the subtlety and wonder of these instruments, including the seldom-sampled concert cimbalom, a dulcimer-like instrument with a unique sound. The dreamy melodic textures we composed for Indie were delicately played by our performers in the same space as the other ensembles. Marimba, xylophone, glockenspiel, vibraphone, crotales, upright piano, celesta and concert harp bring an intense personal feel to the whole collection.

We felt that the Indie recordings were well suited to the playback engine which we originally debuted with ‘Noir’, our jazz-drenched section library. That means that the 12 preset keys each hold a single performance. Mapping phrases like this makes it easy to combine melodies and harmonies and hear real-time performances intertwine with one another.

The randomize feature also makes a welcome return, which conjures twelve complimentary phrases with every press. There’s also the option to randomize per orchestral section, either string quartet, string ensemble, woodwinds, brass quintet or melodic percussion.

Producing Indie was an experience like no other and we hope that when you hear it, you’ll feel the same way too.

Indie is compatible with the free Kontakt Player version 5.8.1 or later and is also NKS ready for use with Komplete Kontrol.

Indie is available at the introductory price of €199,90 for the next 10 days, after which the price will rise to €249,90

More details can be found at https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/indie


----------



## styledelk (Apr 2, 2019)

Great. Now I try and figure out if I buy this now before I leave the country and can't compose for weeks. 

Sounds beautiful. I can already hear things to do.


----------



## StillLife (Apr 2, 2019)

I am intrigued, sounds lovely. Have to figure it out if this will fit into indie pop/rock/singer-songwriter stuff also.


----------



## Circe (Apr 2, 2019)

Indie..! Why..?

I would prefer to name It Simply "NOIR 2"..

Anyway... Tomorrow morning to purchase It.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 2, 2019)

Very nice sounding.


----------



## fiestared (Apr 2, 2019)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Many people assume that Sonokinetic’s signature sound is grand and statuesque, as we fill our recording space with many talented players and layer phrases together in our bespoke Kontakt engines. However, sometimes it’s great to dial things down for a more personal feel, and that’s just what we’ve done with Indie. The style of these intimate ensemble phrases take their lead from modern TV drama, boutique film and independent video games with a naked and personal sound.
> 
> Recording smaller versions of our string, woodwind and brass ensembles just wasn’t enough this time around, so we’ve also supplemented them with a huge selection of melodic percussion phrases. For the first time ever, string quartet phrases have been included, perfect for layering with the other ensembles to bring the focus back to your compositions. The overall emphasis here is on the lightest of touches, from delicate violin duos and solo clarinet to harp glissandi and gently played mallets.
> 
> ...



Is this price with or without V.A.T ? Thanks


----------



## Kurosawa (Apr 2, 2019)

fiestared said:


> Is this price with or without V.A.T ? Thanks


Without. Look on the website.


----------



## GtrString (Apr 2, 2019)

Indie sounds great, like many other Sonokinetic products. But is there any way to play your own chords or melodies with the instruments, or is it phrases only? I cant seem to figure that out fom the demos-


----------



## The Darris (Apr 2, 2019)

I just finished all of the video content and the only thing I can really complain about is the visual design. It's objectively bad from an accessibility point of view. Even with those videos full screened on my large display, I'm still having a hard time reading the controls. The coloring is very dim which makes it hard to distinguish the letters and words, especially the preset keys. Dark Brown on a slightly lighter dark brown isn't a good choice here. The "accessible" view really needs to be tweaked to give some better contrast to the letters and words as well. That view helps me a bit but it's still frustrating to look at to figure out what is going on there. I'm sure others with worse vision than me would agree but also have a bit more concerns to raise about this.

I get the artistic side of this and in many ways, it's beautiful. However, it's just not practical. Squinting is my biggest concern when it comes to the libraries I use and I tend to avoid those that require it, especially if I'm going to sit for hours staring at this trying to choose the right combination of sounds I would need for a project. _(note: I do use many libraries that are hard to see and read but they require little time spent in the GUI unlike your phrase libraries. But, to be fair, I still criticize those other products as well.)_

I'm not blind. I know many composers who are though. I've spent a lot of time in the last couple of years learning more about visual accessibility in software when I was still reviewing libraries. Sample developers, by and large, don't put enough effort into the design of their products for those who are visually impaired. There isn't a one-size-fits-all design but there are standards and practices published out there for developers to follow that can certainly make it better for those who have impairments. Food for thought.

As far as the sound of this library. It's great to hear you guys push your products into a new direction. The quality of the phrases sound great, especially when comparing the microphone positions. There's lots of flexibility there given the size of these ensembles. I also like the slightly retro sound this library has. I could hear these phrases used in a lot of period pieces set in the mid-century while still having a modern sound. I hope you guys continue to do these more nuanced phrase libraries with very detailed focus on certain colors. Well done! 

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## The Darris (Apr 2, 2019)

GtrString said:


> Indie sounds great, like many other Sonokinetic products. But is there any way to play your own chords or melodies with the instruments, or is it phrases only? I cant seem to figure that out fom the demos-


This library is phrases only. Many phrases have subtle melodies that can be transformed via the harmonic shift feature. It takes some practice and careful thought but the results can be very compelling.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 2, 2019)

The Darris said:


> I just finished all of the video content and the only thing I can really complain about is the visual design. It's objectively bad from an accessibility point of view. Even with those videos full screened on my large display, I'm still having a hard time reading the controls. The coloring is very dim which makes it hard to distinguish the letters and words, especially the preset keys. Dark Brown on a slightly lighter dark brown isn't a good choice here. The "accessible" view really needs to be tweaked to give some better contrast to the letters and words as well. That view helps me a bit but it's still frustrating to look at to figure out what is going on there. I'm sure others with worse vision than me would agree but also have a bit more concerns to raise about this. **********************
> 
> I'm not blind. I know many composers who are though. I've spent a lot of time in the last couple of years learning more about visual accessibility in software when I was still reviewing libraries. Sample developers, by and large, don't put enough effort into the design of their products for those who are visually impaired. **********************
> Cheers,
> Chris



Nicely stated. Many struggle with broad range of visual challenges; exacerbated by today's many digital devices. 
Indie will now receive more detailed review given this helpful, early review. THX !


----------



## styledelk (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm stoked to give this a try tonight. I wish I could remotely trigger a download.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 2, 2019)

Maybe I missed this during a quick look at the videos, but does the library default to A440 tuning (Stuttgart pitch) this time, or is it at a different tuning like the previous libraries? Sonokinetic, at one point, mentioned they planned to address this and make the default tuning more obvious.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Apr 2, 2019)

Sounds great, as usual. I really do like the Sonokinetic sound.


----------



## stfciu (Apr 2, 2019)

I had secretly hoped that the melodic percussion instruments would be included additionaly at least as single hits  Nothing fancy but to widen the possibilities.

Nevertheless this sounds really great!


----------



## AR (Apr 2, 2019)

playz123 said:


> Maybe I missed this during a quick look at the videos, but does the library default to A440 tuning (Stuttgart pitch) this time, or is it at a different tuning like the previous libraries? Sonoskinetic, at one point, mentioned they planned to address this and make the default tuning more obvious.


I'm curious as well. Couldn't find any knobs on the instrument.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 3, 2019)

The library was recorded in 442. Its very easy to change this tuning by setting the instrument tuning to + or - 0.03 increments away from 442 according to your requirements. The value required can be typed straight in to the tuning field. So 441 would be:







You can then save the instrument with this setting and never think about it again


----------



## Pietro (Apr 3, 2019)

So 440 would be - 0.06.

- Piotr


----------



## Leo (Apr 3, 2019)

The Darris said:


> I just finished all of the video content and the only thing I can really complain about is the visual design. It's objectively bad from an accessibility point of view. Even with those videos full screened on my large display, I'm still having a hard time reading the controls. The coloring is very dim which makes it hard to distinguish the letters and words, especially the preset keys. Dark Brown on a slightly lighter dark brown isn't a good choice here. The "accessible" view really needs to be tweaked to give some better contrast to the letters and words as well. That view helps me a bit but it's still frustrating to look at to figure out what is going on there. I'm sure others with worse vision than me would agree but also have a bit more concerns to raise about this.
> 
> I get the artistic side of this and in many ways, it's beautiful. However, it's just not practical. Squinting is my biggest concern when it comes to the libraries I use and I tend to avoid those that require it, especially if I'm going to sit for hours staring at this trying to choose the right combination of sounds I would need for a project. _(note: I do use many libraries that are hard to see and read but they require little time spent in the GUI unlike your phrase libraries. But, to be fair, I still criticize those other products as well.)_
> 
> ...


from Indie manual:
If you having trouble using the artistic design of the interface click the sonokinetic logo at the bottom right of the UI. This changes the text to a more standard font, increase the color contrast and unblurs the icons - useful for those with accessibility concerns.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 3, 2019)

Pietro said:


> So 440 would be - 0.06.
> 
> - Piotr



Exactly


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 3, 2019)

Leo said:


> from Indie manual:
> If you having trouble using the artistic design of the interface click the sonokinetic logo at the bottom right of the UI. This changes the text to a more standard font, increase the color contrast and unblurs the icons - useful for those with accessibility concerns.



hi, yes indeed - when we were in beta I was alerted to the fact that the interface might be hard to see for people with vision impairments, and also people who can't read my scribbling in general. This is why we added the alternate view at that point, hoping that would alleviate some of these issues. 

At that point I was already very much married to the focus-focused design, it was actually the starting point for this GUI and I felt strongly enough about it to not change the main look. The whole idea from the start was to blur out everything that shouldn't be getting your initial attention, so you will automatically focus on the block that is currently selected, the phrase drawing for that and its controls.

We are in the process of getting some more feedback about how we can make the alternate look better so we can truly call it accessible.

Talking about accessibility, we have worked hard on making the instrument accessible especially in the Komplete Kontrol application, where you can preview and select any phrase from any section without ever looking at the screen, with the help of audio previews. Accessibility has definitely been a focus for us and we'll keep working to make sure anyone can use these instruments - that said, we do like the artistic take on GUIs and will always be looking to surprise and hopefully inspire people with our GUI design. 

With the alternate view and the NKS functionality I hope we have set on a path that can ensure we can do both the artistic and the accessible simultaneously and make our instruments both inspiring and usable for all composers.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 3, 2019)

Impressive and compelling sound. Congrats.


----------



## playz123 (Apr 3, 2019)

Pietro said:


> So 440 would be - 0.06.
> 
> - Piotr


Thanks, Piotr and Sonokinetic. But why record at 442 in the first place when 440 is becoming more common? I’m not suggesting there’s anything wrong with that and I understand the reasons why 442 may be standard in some areas of the world, but your libraries seem to be in the minority when it comes to tuning in the release. Anyway....no big deal and changing the patch to 440 and then saving it is a much better idea than trying to remember the tuning each time one opens the library.  Cheers!


----------



## styledelk (Apr 3, 2019)

I spent the morning with Indie and I'm blown away by the possibilities, and that's just in the 'mess around' phase. Blending this with other structures and adapting it is going to be fun.

Definitely the most "playable" of theirs yet.


----------



## Pietro (Apr 3, 2019)

playz123 said:


> But why record at 442? (...)



This is the standard concert pitch in many countries in Europe. Musicians are used to playing in this pitch and tuning them down to 440Hz could introduce some intonation issues. Apart from that, mallets are hard tuned and can't be tuned down. These are also in standard of 442 in this part of the world.

- Piotr


----------



## smallberries (Apr 3, 2019)

Circe said:


> Indie..! Why..?
> 
> I would prefer to name It Simply "NOIR 2"..



It sounds like the sunny counterpart to Noir. 
_crepuscule_? Tough namespace.


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 3, 2019)

I think many Sonokinetic libraries are recorded at 442, and have the option to change to 440 with a switch? I remember that from earlier libraries, but not sure if this is true with more recent releases?


----------



## berto (Apr 3, 2019)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## playz123 (Apr 3, 2019)

Soundhound said:


> I think many Sonokinetic libraries are recorded at 442, and have the option to change to 440 with a switch? I remember that from earlier libraries, but not sure if this is true with more recent releases?


Yes, all the 'phrase'-type Sonokinetic libraries I have can be switched to 440. And it's not a problem, as long as people my age don't have a 'senior's moment' and initially forget to do that!


----------



## woafmann (Apr 3, 2019)

I travel while I work and am currently at a spot that has spotty internet...Ugh! Been downloading now for two days and not even sure if I'll have it finished tomorrow lol. 33.79% done and counting! Can't wait to sink my teeth, uh, ears into this.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 3, 2019)

Here is a DAWCast of Indie in action


----------



## styledelk (Apr 4, 2019)

I whiffed the bat at the end in the mixdown, but this isn't exactly album quality songwriting. At first I spent all of my time with the string quartet and various randomizations. Then I decided to layer a few different things together in a couple instances of Indie focused on woodwinds and brass (and some of the percussive), and just for fun, added the NI Noir piano tweaked a bit.
Some bad transitions here (I'm not great at keeping to a click), but overall shows some of the creative things you can do with harmonic shift and a decent amount of phrase changing.



My biggest problem with Sonokinetic libraries is that, at least at this apartment, I only have an NI S49 workstation keyboard here-- it's impossible to have the chord, phrase select, and harmonic shift all accessible at the same time. I'm guessing I can do some sort of split on the keyboard to make it possible, but there's so many unused keys inbetween. Otherwise I have to use my fullsize piano (and lose the lightguide and ability to look at the screen).


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 4, 2019)

Reuben takes a more detailed look into Indie in this video


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm chiming in a little bit late, and I would like to know 2 things:

1. what was the original tempo the phrases had been played in?

2. I own nearly all of the Sonokinetic stuff, but this library sounds a little bit less "in tune" in the strings section. This was my first impression when I watched the video "Tutorial Play Through". 
Is this a problem in the practical work with the library?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 5, 2019)

lucky909091 said:


> I'm chiming in a little bit late, and I would like to know 2 things:
> 
> 1. what was the original tempo the phrases had been played in?
> 
> ...



Hi 

1. Indie is recorded in 100 bpm

2. We never do any tuning correction for these libraries except during the session.
I would say that any tuning imperfections will be more noticeable because of the smaller section sizes, but I think if anything it works for the library as long as it is within bounds, which I certainly think it is.
You'd have to judge that for yourself though or maybe someone who has used the library and is not affiliated with us )) could chime in on that. 
My demo uses just indie, and I think the strings ensemble, quartet, woodwinds, brass and percussion work very well together based on that practical experience, I know many of the other demos use it in conjunction with other libs and to my ears at least they sound pretty good


----------



## woafmann (Apr 5, 2019)

After finally finishing the download, I must say that this lib is GORGEOUS! Really amazed how delightful this is. Sort of like the 2nd incarnation of Minimal in a lot of ways. For fun, I randomized Noir and Indie in the same instance (since they share the same layout type). I was surprised how well they sound when played in unison. Lots of interesting layers and possibilities. Very complimentary for that small section sound. Anyhow, big thumbs up for this lib!


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 5, 2019)

Thank you for your answers. Very helpful!

So YOU did some of the demos for "Indie". Great work!

Some years ago, I was one of the first in the forum, who pointed out that the Sonokinetic libraries were recorded at 442 hz. Sonokinetic then explained to me how to correctly tune KONTAKT to reach 440 hz.
Unfortunately, I sometimes forget to retune Kontakt. My customers have not noticed it yet.

May I ask you the following:
Do you retune the Sonokinetic phrase libraries to 440 hz when you work in a mix with other libraries or do you sometimes also forget to downtune them?







Sonokinetic BV said:


> Hi
> 
> 1. Indie is recorded in 100 bpm
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 5, 2019)

lucky909091 said:


> Thank you for your answers. Very helpful!
> 
> So YOU did some of the demos for "Indie". Great work!
> 
> ...



Thanks

I did the one called 'highgate wood' and in doing so discovered an issue where the phrase continue function affected all phrases playing. This actually worked great for this particular demo and it even steered the melodic and rhythmic development, but I found out that it wasn't great in some cases, when you don't want a phrase to start relative to the position of a different one.
We then built in new functionality where you can choose which phrases are rhythmically grouped and which ones will just start from their start. We will be adding this to noir too in a future update.

Re tuning, in general I would say, if it sounds right, it probably is right, so if your 442 doesn't stick out in the 440 piece then it's nothing to worry about and in some cases might even give it a distinct character.
If you always work in 440 you can set the libraries to 440 and resave them, and you won't have to think about it again.


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Apr 5, 2019)

Amazing Library. I found it useful also for layering epic/trailer music orchestration.
This is my first composition using 'Indie'.
For melody and base accompaniment I used Hollywood Orchestra/Bosendorfer Piano (EastWest).
For Strings/Woodwinds/Mallet Ornaments I used different patches from Sonokinetic Indie (9 voices total)


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 6, 2019)

Your demo "Highgate Wood" is great.
Yesterday I purchased Indie and I am totally satisfied.
It is a good idea to implement the phrase starting point feature also to Noir.
Again a great work, Sonokinetic.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 6, 2019)

Sarah De Carlo said:


> This is my first composition using 'Indie'.


Sounds great, you have certainly found your way around the instrument quickly!


----------



## playz123 (Apr 6, 2019)

Fast download of Indie yesterday! Most appreciated.

As per early conversations in this thread, one of the first things I did was examine tuning. Information on setting Kontakt tuning to -0.06 and resaving the patch (under a new name) was mentioned, so that Indie would match the 440 tuning of other libraries. Done! But looking at other Sonokinetic purchases, I've noticed that some have a "Tuning" option to select 440, while others do not. Which brings me to my questions:

a) Are ALL Sonokinetic libraries recorded at 442, and therefore ALL need tuning readjusted to match 440? If not which ones are already at 440 and which ones need to be adjusted?

b) Which phrase-based libraries have the "Tuning" option on the interface and which do not? For example, I don't see any tuning option within Indie, but then Sotto does have that option. Obviously, once one starts collecting a lot of Sonokinetic products it can get confusing.

Finally, may I make a suggestion that information re. the tuning be included in all manuals, simply as a 'heads up' and reminder for all purchasers. For example, in the Indie and Noir manuals, I found no reference to the fact the libraries were recorded at 442 and one needs to alter it to match 440, yet in the Sotto manual "Tuning" is referenced.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 6, 2019)

playz123 said:


> Fast download of Indie yesterday! Most appreciated.
> 
> As per early conversations in this thread, one of the first things I did was examine tuning. Information on setting Kontakt tuning to -0.06 and resaving the patch (under a new name) was mentioned, so that Indie would match the 440 tuning of other libraries. Done! But looking at other Sonokinetic purchases, I've noticed that some have a "Tuning" option to select 440, while others do not. Which brings me to my questions:
> 
> ...



Hi, 

we always record in 442, for the reasons Piotr mentioned earlier.
It's a good point that we should mention that in the videos and manual, and the tuning option is in all phrase based libraries except noir and indie.
I think the reason it's not in there is simply because they don't have an options screen. 
The kontakt way is better in some way though, since you can then do any tuning, not just the 4 that are in the option screens for the other orchestral libraries. (Maybe we should add a 'manual' option for these, that will disable the script setting it on launch, for people who want 436 or something else - I think, but would have to check, that we actually disable the script setting it when it's beyond the boundaries anyway)


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 6, 2019)

woafmann said:


> After finally finishing the download, I must say that this lib is GORGEOUS! Really amazed how delightful this is. Sort of like the 2nd incarnation of Minimal in a lot of ways. For fun, I randomized Noir and Indie in the same instance (since they share the same layout type). I was surprised how well they sound when played in unison. Lots of interesting layers and possibilities. Very complimentary for that small section sound. Anyhow, big thumbs up for this lib!


Thanks for the kind words, we're really proud of this one


----------



## Eric G (Apr 6, 2019)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Thanks for the kind words, we're really proud of this one



Bought and Downloaded. Wow

There are definitely "no-way-I-am-programming-that-with-samples" moments in my playthrough. A lot of motifs and phrases that are melodic. Bravo. I am thinking of pairing this with Largo.

I just don't see how you are topping this one. (until you do  )


----------



## fiestared (Apr 6, 2019)

lucky909091 said:


> I'm chiming in a little bit late, and I would like to know 2 things:
> 
> 1. what was the original tempo the phrases had been played in?
> 
> ...


Happy to see I'm not alone to hear that some instruments are not perfectly in tune, this is why I didn't buy this library. I own most of the Sonokinetic libs, I really love their products, but this time I will pass.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 8, 2019)

4 days left to pick up Indie at the introductory price!


----------



## Random Guy (Apr 9, 2019)

Can anyone else confirm if this library is having tuning problems? If so, I'll have to pass.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 9, 2019)

Random Guy said:


> Can anyone else confirm if this library is having tuning problems? If so, I'll have to pass.


 please just check the demos and videos and hear for yourself - from all the people using Indie we have only heard positive comments - there are no tuning problems in this library.
It might not be perfectly sterile, but that is one of Sonokinetic's unique selling points - our stuff sounds real


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 9, 2019)

Random Guy said:


> Can anyone else confirm if this library is having tuning problems? If so, I'll have to pass.



How do you know it has tuning problems if you haven't even tried it? I think the demos sound excellent, I don't hear thing issues. What demo in particular?


----------



## Random Guy (Apr 9, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> How do you know it has tuning problems if you haven't even tried it? I think the demos sound excellent, I don't hear thing issues. What demo in particular?


Some people in the forum said there are tuning issues. No need to squirt your panties over this. I was only asking a civil question.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 9, 2019)

Random Guy said:


> Some people in the forum said there are tuning issues. No need to squirt your panties over this. I was only asking a civil question.



I think a couple of tuning related posts got mixed up, the main discussion was about all Sonokinetic instruments being recorded in 442, and how you can tune kontakt down if you want them to blend in a 440 environment. 

the other question that was asked by lucky 909091 was whether tuning was an issue in practical use - specifically the string section as heard in the playthrough video. That question has yet to be answered, I am biased of course 

Fiestared then said he didn't buy the library because he also thought he heard some tuning discrepancies in the videos...

maybe some people who own the library can share their thoughts on the matter then


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Apr 9, 2019)

I used this library in 4 productions, and I was able to use it even in an electronic track and without any problem of intonation. There are structural bugs, I can't deny this and many times I had to close and reopen the project because the track went haywire and got stuck on the first chord, and sometimes it happened that some voices didn't work together with others, but I didn't have absolutely heard intonation problems, neither using it with chamber orchestra nor using it with symphony orchestra. The sound tends to be gloomy and, since we really want to talk about intonation, it may seem downpitch, not crescent as someone assume for the '442' used in past sonokinetic library, but this is also due to the very dry and raw type of recording regarding the 'close' and 'decca' microphones, and personally I see it as a quality, because this dark sound gives a certain peculiarity to the mix. I don't like 'far' and 'wide' microphones, I don't find them qualitatively up to the mark and the sound gets lost and gets confused, but I don't see it as a limit, since I prefer to work with the other two microphones and take care personally of the stereo image. If we want to look at the hair in the egg, these are the problems that I have encountered but which in any case do not make me change my mind about having made an excellent purchase and having gained in inspiration. But no, the intonation is the last thing that worries me (and I don't see why it should, since we are all able to work on the pitch of a track, where it should not be perfect).


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 9, 2019)

Sarah De Carlo said:


> There are structural bugs, I can't deny this and many times I had to close and reopen the project because the track went haywire and got stuck on the first chord,



hi Sarah, please open a support ticket at support.sonokinetic.net so we can help you out with these issues - we were pretty sure all the bugs were squashed in the final phase of dev, but if there are still bugs in the released product we are very interested in learning about them so we can address them!


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 10, 2019)

The introductory price ends 13th April at 16:00 CET


----------



## HardyP (Apr 11, 2019)

Random Guy said:


> Can anyone else confirm if this library is having tuning problems? If so, I'll have to pass.


Hm, hard to say... I also firstly had that feeling going through some of the demos (Unsolved Mystery, Highgate Wood-Cello around 1:00), and now again when hearing Sarahs example on the top of this page.
But it´s not really "tuning problems" - my guessing is like that: Piotr is from a slavonic background, and since recording in Zlin it makes twice as much sense to choose local musicians. And so it´s more that slavonic, more "darker/melancholic" approach, what gives you this feeling (maybe @Sarah De Carlo was also speaking in that direction). And it especially becomes more obvious, when you mix it with other stuff from the "brighter" side...
Hope that makes some sense.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 11, 2019)

I used in 3 tracks for a show I'm working on...did not use it as the feature (I never use phrase libraries as a feature) but it supplied background movement and it worked fantastic. I don't usually use more than one or two phrases at a time (usually 1) but it really helps transform a track just using that taste of realism, and Indie may now be my new favorite Sonokinetic library.


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Apr 11, 2019)

HardyP said:


> Hm, hard to say... I also firstly had that feeling going through some of the demos (Unsolved Mystery, Highgate Wood-Cello around 1:00), and now again when hearing Sarahs example on the top of this page.
> But it´s not really "tuning problems" - my guessing is like that: Piotr is from a slavonic background, and since recording in Zlin it makes twice as much sense to choose local musicians. And so it´s more that slavonic, more "darker/melancholic" approach, what gives you this feeling (maybe @Sarah De Carlo was also speaking in that direction). And it especially becomes more obvious, when you mix it with other stuff from the "brighter" side...
> Hope that makes some sense.



Yes, HardyP, this is exactly what I meant.

It can be a detail that can create a difference in certain productions and enrich them, as can be something difficult to manage. I think that in the end, everything is at the level of inspiration that the producer has using the instrument ... which is then the real utility of these libraries with pre-packaged melodies


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Apr 12, 2019)

Sarah De Carlo said:


> Yes, HardyP, this is exactly what I meant.
> 
> It can be a detail that can create a difference in certain productions and enrich them, as can be something difficult to manage. I think that in the end, everything is at the level of inspiration that the producer has using the instrument ... which is then the real utility of these libraries with pre-packaged melodies


Another thing is that with indie we really pushed the players to be very expressive especially in the more melodic phrases. There are many big vibrato there that fit the overall sound we were going for with indie


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 12, 2019)

I could not take it anymore...I had to get this. It sounds so beautiful.


----------



## Donny Grace (Apr 12, 2019)

Downloading as we type. Love these libraries. Now back to owning them all again.


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Apr 13, 2019)

Another production using Sonokinetic Indie.
Piano and violin solo with 7 voices from Indie (5 from string quartet and 2 from woodwind patch).
I am increasingly convinced that this library is perfectly suited for emotional/dramatic music.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 13, 2019)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Indie was recorded at the Zlin concert hall, so it has the same mic positions as the other orchestral libraries



Sent you a PM


----------



## smallberries (Apr 13, 2019)

Grabbed it just before the sales deadline, and spent the evening improvising over train sounds from the SoundIron Subways and Streetcars collection (also a fresh purchase, everything is currently on sale there). The default string and woodwind ostinati really agree with BART noises.

(I cannot tell if BART station arrivals were performed at 442, but my ears are not that great)


----------



## zikayan (May 3, 2019)

Hi there,
Indie sounds great, very inspiring, do you know if there's any plan to have some 3/4 or odd time signatures in the future ?


----------



## reutunes (May 5, 2019)

zikayan said:


> Hi there,
> Indie sounds great, very inspiring, do you know if there's any plan to have some 3/4 or odd time signatures in the future ?


It's actually pretty easy to use Sonokinetic's phrase libraries in time signatures other than 4/4. I did the Sotto demo in 7/8 even though the phrases were originally composed in 4/4.


----------



## Pietro (May 5, 2019)

Actually, if you listen to my demo (the score for the cinematic promo video), it's mostly in 3/4.

Many phrases in most of our recent libraries are made the way that they work in both 4/4 and 3/4. Different time signatures too, with a bit of more work or a trick or two. 

- Piotr


----------



## styledelk (May 5, 2019)

Pietro said:


> Actually, if you listen to my demo (the score for the cinematic promo video), it's mostly in 3/4.
> 
> Many phrases in most of our recent libraries are made the way that they work in both 4/4 and 3/4. Different time signatures too, with a bit of more work or a trick or two.
> 
> - Piotr



Can we talk about those tricks?


----------



## Pietro (May 6, 2019)

The easiest one is retriggering the phrase or changing the chord (would need bar sync and phrase follow turned off). 

Then, for some phrases, that for example are a sustained notes arc, that goes cresc-dim every bar, you can also change Kontakt tempo. If your tempo is 120bpm, setting tempo in Kontakt to 80bpm will make the 2 bar 4/4 sequence fit 4 bars of 3/4. Sequences that previously had 16ths in them, with this trick will now play as triplets.

It's not all ideal, but useful if you really want to dig into it.

- Piotr


----------



## AJHnob (Jul 12, 2019)

Sarah De Carlo said:


> Another production using Sonokinetic Indie.
> Piano and violin solo with 7 voices from Indie (5 from string quartet and 2 from woodwind patch).
> I am increasingly convinced that this library is perfectly suited for emotional/dramatic music.




This is really great! What patch did you use for the piano?


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Jul 12, 2019)

AJHnob said:


> This is really great! What patch did you use for the piano?



Thank you AjHnob.
The piano line is the only part that is not a patch from Indie.


----------



## AJHnob (Jul 12, 2019)

Sarah De Carlo said:


> Thank you AjHnob.
> The piano line is the only part that is not a patch from Indie.



Which library is it from?


----------



## Sarah De Carlo (Jul 12, 2019)

AJHnob said:


> Which library is it from?


Eastwest Bosendorfer Piano and a sample from Splice.


----------



## AJHnob (Jul 13, 2019)

Sarah De Carlo said:


> Eastwest Bosendorfer Piano and a sample from Splice.



I love it! It has so much character to it.


----------

